# Pet-Ark.com



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of or gone to pet-ark.com? I know it has a .com at the end, but it refers you to adoptable dogs that are at rescues...very nice site!

Website

~Elegant


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I like this site! There is a 2 year old female Maltese in Richardson, TX up for adoption.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes that is a nice site, I really did enjoy having a look around, thanks for posting it


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

My gosh--so many beautiful Maltese. I do hope they all find homes


----------

